# من روائع السلف العلمية......مختصر في علم المساحه



## يحي الحربي (1 يوليو 2007)

مقدمة في ما ذُكر عن الهندسة وعلومها في كتب التراث 
منقولة من كتاب ابجد العلوم لصديق بن حسن تاقنوجي ​
 علم الهندسة :هو‏علم بقوانين تعرف منه الأصول العارضة للكم من حيث هو كم، وقال في ‏(‏‏(‏مدينة العلوم‏)‏‏)‏‏.‏ 
هو‏:‏ علم يعرف منه أحوال المقادير ولواحقها وأوضاع بعضها عند بعض، ونسبتها وخواص أشكالها، والطرق إلى عمل ما سبيله أن يعمل بها، واستخراج ما يحتاج إلى استخراجه بالبراهين اليقينية‏.‏ 
وموضوعه المقادير المطلقة أعني‏:‏ الخط، والسطح، والجسم التعليمي، ولواحق هذه من الزاوية، والنقطة، والشكل‏.‏ 
ومنفعته‏:‏ الاطلاع على الأحوال المذكورة من الموجودات، وأن يكسب الذهن حدة ونفاذا، ويروض بها الفكر رياضة قوية لما اتفقوا على أن أقوى العلوم برهانا هي العلوم الهندسية‏.‏ 
ومن جملة منافعها العلاج عن الجهل المركب لما أنها علوم يقينية لا مدخل فيها للوهم، فيعتاد الذهن على تسخير الوهم والجهل المركب ليس إلا من غلبة الوهم على العقل‏.‏ 
والمصنفات فيه كثيرة، أشهرها وأصحها‏:‏ ‏(‏‏(‏تحرير الطوسي‏)‏‏)‏ لكتاب إقليدس ‏(‏2/ 574‏)‏ وأخصرها وأحسنها‏:‏ ‏(‏‏(‏شرح أشكال التأسيس‏)‏‏)‏ للأبهري، وشرحه لقاضي زادة الرومي، وقد، ذكر ابن سينا في كتاب الشفاء جملة كافية منها، ثم إن للهندسة عدة فروع، وكذا ذكر العلامة في كتبه من حقائق هذا الفن ما فيه كفاية انتهى‏.‏ 
والهندسة معرب أندازه ووجه التسمية ظاهر‏.‏ 
وأما العلوم المتفرعة عليه فهي عشرة‏.‏ 
وذلك لأنه إما يبحث عن إيجاد ما يتبرهن عليه في الأصول الكلية بالفعل، أولا‏.‏ 
والثاني‏:‏ إما يبحث عما ينظر إليه أولا‏.‏ 
الثاني‏:‏ علم عقود الأبنية والباحث عن المنظور إليه إن اختص بانعكاس الأشعة فهو علم المرايا المحرقة، وإلا فهو علم المناظر‏.‏ 
وأما الأول‏:‏ وهو ما يبحث عن إيجاد المطلوب من الأصول الكلية بالفعل فإما من جهة تقديرها أو لا‏.‏ 
والأول‏:‏ منهما إن اختص بالنقل، فهو علم مراكز الأثقال، وإلا فهو علم المساحة‏.‏ 
والثاني‏:‏ منهما فإما إيجاد الآلات أو لا‏.‏ 
الثاني‏:‏ علم أنباط المياه والآلات إما تقديرية أو لا‏.‏ 
والتقديرية‏:‏ إما ثقيلة، وهو جر الأثقال‏.‏ 
أو زمانية‏:‏ وهو علم البنكامات‏.‏ 
والتي ليست تقديرية فإما خربية أولا‏.‏ 
الثاني‏:‏ علم الآلات الروحانية‏.‏ 
الأول‏:‏ علم الآلات الحربية، وقد ذكرنا هذه العلوم في هذا الكتاب على الترتيب الهجائي فارجع إليها‏.‏ 
قال ابن خلدون رحمه الله‏:‏ هذا العلم هو النظر في المقادير إما المتصلة‏:‏ كالخط ‏(‏2/ 575‏)‏، والسطح، والجسم، وإما المنفصلة‏:‏ كالأعداد، وفيما يعرض لها من العوارض الذاتية‏.‏ 
مثل‏:‏ أن كل مثلث فزواياه مثل قائمتين‏.‏ 
ومثل‏:‏ أن كل خطين متوازيين لا يلتقيان في وجه ولو خرجا إلى غير نهاية‏.‏ 
ومثل‏:‏ أن كل خطين متقاطعين فالزاويتان المتقابلتان منهما متساويتان‏.‏ 
ومثل‏:‏ أن الأربعة المقادير المتناسبة ضرب الأول منها في الثالث، كضرب الثاني في الرابع، وأمثال ذلك‏.‏ 
والكتاب المترجم لليونانيين في هذه الصناعة كتاب إقليدس، ويسمى كتاب‏:‏ الأصول، وكتاب‏:‏ الأركان وهو أبسط ما وضع فيها للمتعلمين‏.‏ 
وأول ما ترجم من كتاب اليونانيين في الملة أيام أبي جعفر المنصور ونسخه مختلفة باختلاف المترجمين، فمنها لحنين بن إسحاق، ولثابت بن قرة، وليوسف بن الحجاج، ويشتمل على خمس عشرة مقالة‏:‏ أربعة في السطوح، وواحدة في الأقدار المتناسبة، وأخرى في نسب السطوح بعضها إلى بعض، وثلث في العدد والعاشرة في المنطقات والقوى على المنطقات ومعناه الحذور، وخمس في المجمسات‏.‏ 
وقد اختصره الناس اختصارات كثيرة كما فعله ابن سينا في تعاليم الشفاء، أفرد له جزء منها اختصه به وكذلك ابن الصلت في كتاب الاقتصاد وغيرهم‏.‏ 
وشرحه آخرون شروحا كثيرة، وهو مبدأ العلوم الهندسية بإطلاق‏.‏ 
واعلم‏:‏ أن الهندسة تفيد صاحبها إضاءة في عقله، واستقامة في فكره، لأن براهينها كلها بينة الانتظام، جلية الترتيب، لا يكاد الغلط يدخل أقيسها لترتيبها وانتظامها، فيبعد الفكر بممارستها عن الخطأ، وينشأ لصاحبها عقل على ذلك المهيع، وقد زعموا أنه كان مكتوبا على باب أفلاطون من لم يكن مهندسا فلا يدخلن منزلنا‏.‏ 
وكان شيوخنا رحمهم الله تعالى يقولون‏:‏ ممارسة علم الهندسة للفكر بمثابة ‏(‏2/ 576‏)‏ الصابون للثوب الذي يغسل منه الأقذار وينقيه من الأوضار والأدران، وإنما ذلك لما أشرنا إليه من ترتيبه وانتظامه، ومن فروع هذا الفن الهندسة المخصوصة بالأشكال الكرية والمخروطات‏.‏ 
أما الأشكال الكرية‏:‏ ففيها كتابان من كتب اليونانيين لثاوذوسيوس ميلاوش في سطوحها وقطوعها، وكتاب ثاوذوسيوس مقدم في التعليم على كتاب ميلاوش لتوقف كثير من براهينه عليه، ولا بد منهما لمن يريد الخوض في علم الهيئة، لأن براهينها متوقفة عليهما، فالكلام في الهيئة كله كلام في الكرات السماوية، وما يعرض فيها من القطوع والدوائر بأسباب الحركات كما نذكره، فقد يتوقف على معرفة أحكام الأشكال الكرية سطوحها وقطوعها‏.‏ 
وأما المخروطات‏:‏ فهو من فروع الهندسة أيضاً وهو علم ينظر في ما يقع في الأجسام المخروطة من الأشكال والقطوع، ويبرهن على ما يعرض لذلك من العوارض ببراهين هندسية متوقفة على التعليم الأول‏.‏ 
وفائدتها‏:‏ تظهر في الصنائع العملية التي موادها الأجسام، مثل‏:‏ النجارة، والبناء، وكيف تصنع التماثيل الغريبة، والهياكل النادرة، وكيف يتحيل على جر الأثقال، ونقل الهياكل، بالهندام، والمنجال، وأمثال ذلك‏.‏ 
وقد أفرد بعض المؤلفين في هذا الفن كتابا في الحيل العملية يتضمن من الصناعات الغريبة والحيل المستطرفة كل عجيبة، وربما استغلق على الفهوم لصعوبة براهينه الهندسية، وهو موجود بأيدي الناس ينسبونه إلى بني شاكر، والله تعالى أعلم‏.‏ 
منقولة من كتاب ابجد العلوم لصديق بن حسن تاقنوجي بواسطة موقع نداء الايمان


----------



## يحي الحربي (1 يوليو 2007)

*الجزء الاول من المختصر*

مختصر في علم المساحه
لاسماعيل بن ابراهيم النميري المارديني
وضعه في سنة 629هـ بالقاهرة​
يقول العبد الفقير الى رحمه ربه ورضوانه, الراجي شمول عفوه وغُفرانه, اسماعيل بن ابراهيم بن غازي بن علي بن محمد النميري المارديني , بلغه الله في الدارين امله , اخلص لوجهه الكريم علمه وعمله: لهذا((مختصر في عمل المساحه))
في غايه الحسن والملاحه ,جَامعً لطُرقٍ صحيحاتِ الأشَّكال, مبين ايجازها , وحل عقد ما فيها من الإشكال , موضح تفصيل المسطحات و المجسمات على ختلاف ما لها من الاوضاع , مقو على الاطلاع على ما يتفرع عليها من الاصناف و الانواع, جمعته حالة المجاورة للحرم المكي, وتممته حين وصلت الى الحرم النبوي , على صاحبه افضل الصلاة و السلام, بعد ما طفت به حول البيت الحرام, ووقفت به عند الحجر الاسود و المقام , ودعوت الله تعالى ان ينفع به قارئه والباحث فيه, وان يطلعه به على قواعده مبانيه, انه على ذلك قدير , وبالاجابه الجدير.
وجعلته مشتملا على مقدمه وبابين, اما المقدمه ففي بيان موضوع هذا العلم ومباديه و مسائله وغايته, والباب الاول في معرفه الاشكال الممسوحه وبيان اصنافها , والباب الثاني في طرق مساحه كل شكل منها على اختلاف انواعها, وبالله الاعانه.

اما المقدمه​فاعلم ان موضوع هذا العلم هي الاشكال الخطيه و السطحيه و الجسميه و مساحتها و الطرق الموضوعه لمعرفتها , و مسائله هي الاشكال المعينه المسؤول عنها وبما هو صيرورة لها , اما الشكل المجهول فمساحته معلومه , وذلك يكون بحصول الملكه في معرفه تلك الطرق حتى اذا كان الشكل المسؤول عنه خطأ اوجبت تلك الملكة سرعه معرفه مافيه من الاضلاع الموضوعه في للمساحه , وان كان سطحا فمعرفه لمثال مربع, وان كان جسما فمعرفه امثال مكعبه , واصل الاشكال النقطه هي شيىء ما لا حزء له وبحركتها يحدث الخط , وهو طول مالا عرض له , وبحركته يحدث السطح وهو طول وعرض لا عمق له, وبحركته يحدث الجسم , وهو ما له طول وعرض وعمق, وحده ان يتقاطع عليه ثلاثه خطوط على زوايا قائمه, والزاويه هي انحراف خطين , كل واحده منهما في بسيط على غير استقامه , وتنقسم الى قائمه واكبر منها وهي المنفرجه , واصغر منها وهي الحاده، فهذه المقدمه.

الباب الاول
في معرفه الاشكال الممسوحه وبيان اصنافها​*اعلم ان الشكل الممسوح لا يخلو اما ان يكون خطا او سطحا او جسما *, فالخط هو من مساحه الابعاد, وسنذكره في آخر المختصر ان شاء الله تعالى, وان كان سطحا انقسم الى اصل وفرع, (فالاصل) ينقسم الى خمسه اقسام اولها:المربع,وينقسم الى ثمانيه اشكال:الاول المربع المطلق ,و الثاني المستطيل , والثالث المعين , والرابع الشبيه به,الخامس ذو الزنقه الواحده , السادس ذو الزنقتين المتساويتين, السابع ذو الزنقتين المختلفتين , الثامن المختلفه , و ثانيها:المثلث, وينقسم من جه زواياه الى ثلاثه اقسام, قائم الزاويه, ومنفرجها , و حاد الزوايا, ومن جهه اضلاعه الى ثلاثه اقسام: متساوي الاضلاع ومختلفها , متساوي الساقين , ويتصور من سبعه اشكال, منها اثنان في قائم الزاويه وهما متساوي الساقين ومختلف الاضلاع واثنان في منفرج الزاويه وهما متساوي الساقين و مختلف الاضلاع و ثلاثه في الحاد الزوايا, و هي متساوي الاضلاع و مختلفها و متساوي المبداتين وثالثها: المدور , وهو شكل واحد محيط به خط واحدا هو محيطه يحيط بنقطه واحده هي مركز كل الخطوط الخارجة منها الى المحيط متساويه , ورابعها:المقوس, وينقسم الى خمسه اقسام: احدها قوس هو نصف دائره والثاني قوس اكبر منها , و الثالث قوس اصغر منها , و الرابع قوس هلالي , وينقسم باقسام الثلاثه المتقدمه.و الخامس قطاع وهو صورتان: احداهما قطاع اعظم و ثانيهما قطاع اصغر . وخامسها : ذو الاضلاع الكثيره, و ينقسم الى قسمين: احدهما متساوي الضلاع مثل المخمسِِِِِِ فصاعدا , والثاني مختلف الاضلاع , وهو غير محصور من جه الاضلاع , والفرع : ما تركب من هذه الخمسه , وهو على خمسه اقسام , اولها المطيل , وينقسم الى قسمين: احدهما ما له وسط ، وثانيهما ما لا وسط له وثانيها المُدرج ، وثالثها التنوري، ورابعها البيضي، وخامسها مالا يُذرع وان كان جسما انقسم الى اصل وفرع، ( فالاصل) ينقسم الى خمسة اقسام: احدهما المكعّب ويجري مجراه الليثي والتيري واللوحي، وثانيها الاسطوانة وتنقسم الى قسمين : احدهما ما كانت قاعدتها مدورة، وثانيهما ما كانت قاعدتها مثلثة فصاعدا، وثاللثها المخروط وهو ثلث الاسطوانة، وتنقسم الى قسمين: احدهما ما كانت قاعدتها مدورة، وثانيهما ما كانت قاعدتها مثلثة فصاعدا، ورابعها الكرة، وخامسها قَطعُ هذه الاقسام الاربعة ، ( والفرع ) ما تفرع ما تفرع على هذه الاقسام الخمسة، كالمنشورات ، والقباب ، والازاج ، وغير ذلك ، والخط ينقسم الى اصل وفرع، ( فالاصل ) ينقسم الى ثلاثة اقسام ، احدها ان يكون عُلوّاً : كالجبال والقلاع، وثانيها ان يكون عمقا، كالابار، والبِرَكِ ، وثالثها ان يكون بينهما كالابار والشطوط ، ( والفرع ) ما تفرع على هذه الثلاثة ، وذلك مِثلُ قائم على جبل او تل او شجرة على جبل وكالاودية وغير ذلك فاعرفهُ.

انتهى الباب الاول ويليه الباب الثاني ان شاء الله ....ويبحث في طرق مساحة كل شكل منها على اختلاف انواعها
واوله يقول : فاما المربع ففي مساحة الاول والثاني تضرب احد طوليه في احد عرضيه فما بلغ فهو المساحة ، وفي استخراج قطريهما تاخذ جذر مربَّعي طوله وعرضه ، فما كان فهو القطر،.......

ولمن يسال عن معنى الزنقة 

فقد جاء في كتاب البحر الزَّخار-مسند البزَّار​حدثنا بشر بن آدم ، قال : أنا زيد بن الحباب ، قال : نا ابن لهيعة ، قال : حدثني يزيد بن عمرو المعافري ، قال : سمعت أبا ثور الفهمي ، يقول : قدم عبد الرحمن بن عديس البلوي ، وكان ممن بايع تحت الشجرة ، فصعد المنبر فحمد الله وأثنى عليه وذكر عثمان ، فقال أبو ثور : دخلت على عثمان ، فقال : زوجني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ابنته ثم ابنته ، ثم بايعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذه يعني : اليمين ، فما مسست بها ذكري ، ولا تغيبت ولا تمنيت ، ولا شربت خمرا في جاهلية ، ولا في إسلام ، وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : « من يشتري هذه الزنقة ، ويزيدها في المسجد ، وله بيت في الجنة ، فاشتريتها وزدتها في المسجد »

وفي كتب الغريب في الحديث مثل كتاب النهاية في غريب الحديث والاثر لابن الاثير وكتاب الفائق في غريب الحديث والاثر للزمخشري وغيرها​
ومنه حديث مجاهد [ في قوله تعالى [ لأحتَنِكَنّ ذُرِّيَّته إلا قليلا ] قال : شِبْه الزِّناق 
( س ) وفي حديث أبي هريرة الآخر [ أنه ذكر المَزْنوق فقال : المَائلُ شِقّةُ لا يَذْكر اللّه ] قيل أصلهُ من الزَّنَقة وهي مَيْل في جِدَار في سِكة أو عُرْقُوب وَادْ . هكذا فسره الزَّمخشري 
- ومنه حديث عثمان [ قال : من يَشْتَرى هذه الزَّنَقَةَ فيَزيدُها في المسجد ؟ ] 
ومن المعاجم اللغوية مثل لسان العرب لابن منظور والعين للخليل ابن احمد وتاج العروس للزبيدي والمحيط في اللغة لابن فارس وغيرها
زنق: الزَّنَقَةُ: ميل في جدار في سكة، أو في ناحية من الدار، أو عرقوب من الوادي يكون فيه كالمدخل والالتواء، اسم بلا فعل.
واعتذر عن التوسع في التشكيل وكذلك في التنسيق فهكذا المكتوب في النص


----------



## يحي الحربي (13 يوليو 2007)

*تكملة المختصر*

الباب الثاني
في طرق مساحة كل شكل منها على اختلافها​فأما المربع ففي مساحة الأول والثاني تَضربُ احد طُوليه في احد عَرضيه فما بلغ فهو المساحة, وفي استخراج قطريهما تأخذ جَذرَ مُربعَّي طوله وعرضه, فما كان فهو القطر, وفي مساحة الثالث والرابع تضرب احد قُطريه في نصف الآخر, فما بلغ فهو المساحة, وفي استخراج قطريهما تأخذ نصف جذرالباقي من مربع الضلع بعد القاء مربع نصف القطر المعلوم منه فما كان فهو القطر, وفي مساحة الخامس تضرب نصف مجموع الخطين المتوازيين في عموده فما بلغ فهو المساحة ,وفي استخراج عموده تلقي أصغر الخطين المتوازيين من الأكبر وتربَّع الباقي وتربَّع الزنقة وتلقي الأول من الأكثر, فجذرالباقي هو العمود,وفي مساحة السادس تضرب نصف مجموع الخطين المتوازيين في أحد عموديه فما كان فهو المساحة , وفي استخراج مسقطه تأخذ نصف الباقي بعد القاء أحد الخطين المتوازيين من الآخر, وفي استخراج عموده تأخذ جذر الباقي بعد القاء أصغرمربعي مسقط الحجر والزنقة من اكبرهما فما كان فهو العمود, وفي مساحة السابع تضرب نصف مجموع الخطين المتوازيين في احد عموديه فما كان فهو المساحة, وفي استخراج عموده تقسم الباقي بعد القاء اصغر مربعي الزنقتين من اكبرهما على تفاضل الخطين المتوازيين وتسقط الخارج من التفاضل فما بقي تسقط مربع نصفه من مربع اقصر الزنقتين فجذر الباقي هو العمود, فاذا عرفت العمود تلقي مربعه من مربع الزنقة التي تليه فجذر الباقي هو مسقط حجره, وكذا في الآخر, وفي مساحة الثامن تقطعه مثلثين, وتمسح كل واحد منهما على حدته, وتجمع المبلغين فما كان فهو المساحة,
(وأما المثلث) كيفما كان, ففي مساحته طريقان: احدهما أن تضرب نصف مجموع الأضلاع في التفاضل بين كل ضلع وبينه وتأخذ جذرالمبلغ يكون المساحة,والثاني أن تضرب نصف العمود في جميع القاعدة فما يكون المساحة,وفي استخراج مسقط الحجر طريقان : احدهما ان تلقي مربع احد الساقين من مربع الاخر ,وتقسم الباقي على القاعده , فان زدت نصف الخارج من القسم على نصف القاعد خرج اكبر المسقطين, و ان نقصته منه خرج اصغرهما , والثاني ان تقصم الحاصل المضروب الفضل بين الساقين فيهما القاعده , فان زدت نصف الخارج من القسمه على القاعده خرج اكبر المسقطين , وان انقصته منه خرج اصغرهما , في استخراج العمود تاخذ جذر الباقي من مربع الضلع بعد القاء مربع المسقط الذي يليه منه فما كان فهو العمود و اما المدور, ففي مساحته ثلالثه طرق :احدها ك ان تضرب نصف قطره في نصف محيطه, الثاني :ان تلقي من مربع من مربع القطر سبعه ونصف سبعه, والثالث: ان تضرب ربع القطر في جميع المحيط , وفي استخراج المحيط تقسم القطر في ثلاثه وسبع فما كان فهو القطر, وفي استخراج المحيط تضرب القطر في المحيط على ثلاثه و سبع فما بلغ فهو المحيط . واما المقوس ففي مساحته ثلاثه طرق: احدها: ان تضرب نصف وترها في نصف محيطها, والثاني: ان تلقي من مضروب الوتر في السهم سبعه ونصف سبعه , والثالث:ان تلقي من مربع وترها من جميع محيطها و فما كان من هذه الوجوه فهو الجواب, وفي مساحه الثاني نضيف مضروب نصف قوسيه في نصف قطر دائره الى مضروب الفضل بين نصف القطر و السهم في نصف الوتر فما بلغ فهو المساحه وفي استخراج قطر دائرته تضيف الخارج من قسمه مربع نصف الوتر على السهم الى السهم فما بلغ فهو القطر,وفي استخراج قوسه تضيف مضروب نصف القطر في ثلاثه وسبع الى مضروب الفضل بين نصف القطر و السهم في اثنين و سبع فما بلغ فهو القوس وفي مساحه الثالث تنقص مضروب الفضل بين نصف القطر و السهم في نصف الوتر من مضروب نصف القوس في نصف القطر فما بلغ فهو المسا حه , وفي استخراج قوسه تنقص مضروب الفضل بين نصف القطر في اثنين و سبع من مضروب نصف القطر في ثلاثه وسبعه فما بقي فهو القوسو وفي استخراج القطر على ما سبق. واما الهلالي كيفما كان تمسح كل واحد من القوسين على حدته و تلقى الاقل من الاكثر فما بقي فهو مساحه الهلالي , وفي مساحه القطاع كيف كان تضرب احد خطيه في نصف محيطه فما بلغ هو المساحه , واما مساحه ذي الاضلاع الكثيره , ففي مساحه الاول ثلاثه طرق : احدها: ان تضرب نصف مجموع اضلاع الشكل في نصف قطر دائرته الداخله فما بلغ فهو المساحه, و الثاني :ان تزيد على مربع الضلع ثلثيه, و الثالث: ان تقسم الخارج من مضروب مجموع الاضلاع في احد الاضلاع على ثلاثه فما كان من هذه الوجود فهو الجواب, وفي استخراج قطر دائرته الخارجيه تزيد على مربع احد الاضلاع الا واحدا سته ابدا و تضرب المبلغ في مربع احد الاضلاع و تاخذ جذر تسع المبلغ فما كان فهو قطر دا ئرته الخارجيه,وفي استخراج قطر دائرته الداخلة تأخذ جذر الباقي بعد القاء أصغر مربعي أحد الأضلاع وقطر الدائرة الخارجة من الأكبر فما كان فهو قطر دائرة الداخلة,وفي استخراج المحيطين على ماسبق, وفي مساحة الثاني لا بد من تقطيعه مثلثات ومسح كل واحد منها على حدته وجمعها,وأما المطبلففي مساحة الأول تجمع بين طبليه وضعف وسطه,ثم تضرب ربع الجميع في قطردائرته فما بلغ فهو المساحة,وفي مساحة الثاني تضرب ربع مجموع طبليه في قطره فما بلغ فهو المساحة؛وأما المدرج ففي مساحته طريقان: أحدهما: أن تقطعه مربعات وتمسح كل واحد منها على حدته وتجمعها,والثاني: أن تضرب ربع مجموع عروضه المدرجة في خطه المستقيم فما بلغ فهو المساحة؛ أما التنوري,ففي مساحته طريقان: أحدهما: أن تقطعه قوسين ومربعا وتمسح كل واحد منها على حدته وتجمعها,والثاني: أن تضرب ثلث مجموع خطوطه الثلاثة أعني الأسفل والأوسط والأعلى في خطوطه الثلاثة فما بلغ فهو المساحة؛وأما البيضي ففي مساحته تمسح كل واحد من القوسين على حدته وتجمع بين المبلغين فما كان فهو المساحة؛وأما ما لايذرع كيف كان فتمسح كل واحد من الشكلين أو الأشكال على حدته وتسقط البعض من البعض بحسب الغرض؛ وأما المكعب ففي مساحة سطوحه تضرب مربع أحد الأضلاع في ستة أبدا فما بلغ فهو مساحة سطوحه, وفي مساحة جرمه تضرب مربع أحد الأضلاع في أحد الأضلاع فما بلغ فهو مساحة جرمه؛وأما الليثي ففي مساحة سطوحه تضيف مضروب ضعف طوله وعرضه في سمكه الى مضروب ضعف طوله في عرضه فما كان فهو مساحة سطوحه,وفي مساحة جرمه تضرب طوله في عرضه في سمكه فما بلغ فهو مساحة جرمه؛ وأما التيري ففي مساحة سطوحه تضيف مضروبضعف طوله وعرضه في سمكه الى ضعف مضروب طوله في عرضه فما بلغ فهو مساحة سطوحه, وفي مساحة جرمه تضرب طوله في عرضه في سمكه فما بلغ فهو مساحة جرمه؛ وأما اللوحي ففي مساحة سطوحه تضيف مضروب ضعف طوله وعرضه في سمكه الى ضعف مضروب طوله في عرضه,وفي مساحة جرمه تضرب طوله في عرضه في سمكه فما بلغ فهو مساحة جرمه؛وأما الاسطوانة ففي مساحة سطح الأولى تضيف مضروب محيط قاعدتها في عمودها الى ضعف قاعدتها فما بلغ فهو مساحة سطوحها,وفي مساحة جرمها تضرب مساحة قاعدتها في عمودها فما بلغ فهو مساحة جرمها , وفي مساحة سطح الثانية تضيف مضروب مجموع أضلاع قاعدتها في عمودها الى ضعف مساحة قاعدتها فما بلغ فهو مساحة سطوحها, وفي مساحة جرمها تضرب مساحة قاعدتها في عمودها فما بلغ فهو مساحة جرمها؛وأما المخروط ففي مساحة الأول تضيف مضرب نصف محيط قاعدته في نصف ضلعه الى مساحة قاعدته فما بلغ فهو مساحة سطحه, وفي مساحة جرمه تضربقاعدته في ثلث عموده الواقع من نقطته على مركز دائرته فما كان فهو مساحة جرمه,وفي مساحة الثاني تضيف مضروب نصف مجموع أضلاع قاعدته في نصف ضلعه الى مساحة قاعدته فما بلغ فهو مساحة سطحه, وفي مساحة جرمه تضرب مساحة قاعدته في ثلث سهمه فما كان فهو مساحة جرمه,وفي استخراج عموده تأخذ جذر الباقي من مربع ضلعه بعد القاء مربع نصف القطر منه فما كان فهو العمود, وفي استخراج ضلعه تأخذ جذر مربعي عموده ونصف قطره فما كان فهو الضلع؛وأما الكرة ففي مساحة سطوحها ثلاثة طرق:أحدهما: أن تضرب مساحة أعظم دائرة تقع عليها في أربعة. والثاني: أن تلقي من مضروب مربع القطر في أربعة سبعه ونصف سبعه, والثالث:أن تضرب القطر في محيط أعظم دائرة تقع عليها فما حصل من هذه الوجوه فهو مساحة سطوحها, وفي مساحة جرمها ثلاثة طرق: أحدهما:أن تلقي من مكعب قطرها ثلثه وسبعه, والثاني:أن تضرب مساحة أعظم دائرة تقع فيها في ثلثي قطرها, والثالث:أن تضرب مربع القطر في محيط أعظم دائرة تقع عليها وتأخذ سدسه فما حصل من هذه الوجوه فهو مساحة جرمها؛وأما قطعه المخروط ففي ففي مساحة سطوحه تضيف مضروب نصف محيطه في ضلعه الى مساحتي أسفله وأعلاه فما كان فهو مساحة سطوحه, وفي مساحة جرمه طريقان:أحدهما:أن تضرب مساحة سطح أعلاه في مساحة سطح أسفله وتأخذ جذر المبلغ وتزيده على مجموع المساحتين وتضرب المبلغ في ثلث عموده فما بلغ فهو مساحة جرمه,والثاني:أن تكمله وتمسح كل واحد من المخروطين على حدته وتسقط أصغر المخروطين من أكبرهما فما بقي فهو مساحة جرمه وفي استخراج عمود المخروط التام تقسم الخارج من مضروب عموده في قطر قاعدته العليا على الفضل بين قطري القاعدتين فما خرج فهو العمود, وفي مساحة سطوح الثاني تضيف مضروب نصف أضلاع القاعدتين في ضلعه الى مساحة قاعدتيه فما بلغ فهو مساحة سطوحه وفي مساحة جرمه ماذكرناه من الطريقين, وفي استخراج العمود على ماسبق؛ وأما قطع الكرة فإن كانت قبة مسحت قطر القبة على حدته ثم تمسحها كانها نصف كرة ثم تأخذ قطر الهواء, وتستخرج منه مساحة الهواء وتلقي الأقل من الأكثر فم بلغ فهو مساحة جرم القبة, وإن كانت أزجا ضربت مساحة باب الأزج في طول الأزج فما بلغ فهو مساحة الأزج مع الهواء ثم تمسح قاعدة الهواء ,وتضرب المبلغ في طول الأزج وتلقي الأقل من الأكثر فما بقي فهو مساحة جرم الأزج,وأما المنشور كيف كان ففي مساحة سطوحه تضيف مضروب مجموع أضلاع المثلثين في ارتفاعه الى ضعف مساحة أحد المثلثين فما بلغ فهو مساحة سطوحه,وفي مساحه جرمه تضرب مساحه احد المثلثين في ارتفاعه فما بلغ هو مساحه جرمه, واما الابعاد ففي مساحه الجبل تاخذ خشبه اطول م قامتك بذراعين وتمشي مستقيما من اصول ذلك الجبل الى ان ترى راس الجبل مع راس الخشبه على نقطه واحده , فيحصل معك مثلثيان متشابهان و اربعه مقادير متناسبه , اولها: ما بين راسك و الخشبه, وثانيا: فضل الخشبه على قامتك, و ثالثها: ما بين قدمك و اصل الخشبه, و رابعها: عمود الجبل الا طول الخشبه , فيكون نسبه الاول الى الثاني كنسبه ثلاث الى الرابع فتستخرج العمود ان شئت بالضرب و القسمه بان تضرب الثاني في الثالث و تقسم المبلغ على الاول فما خرج من القسمه ردت عليه طول الخشبه, فان شات بالنسبه فما حصل منهما فهو عمود,وكذلك تفعل في القلعه و المناره و القبه و الشجره, وفي مساحه الثاني تقف على شفيرالبئر و تتاخر حتى ترى شفير البئر مع نهايه عموده على نقطه واحده,فيحصل معك مثلثان متشابهان يوترهما خط الشعاع و اربعه مقادير متناسبه, احدها: طول قامتك, و ثانيها:ما بين قدميك وشفير البئر و ثالثها: عمود البئر, و رابعها: قطر البئر فتستخرج العمود ان شئت بالضرب و القسمه بان تقسم مضروب الاول في الرابع على الثاني وان شئت بالنسبه,فما كان فهو العمود و كذالك تفعل في البرك و الحياض و الوديه , وفي المساحه الثالث تاخذ خشبه اقصر من قامتك بذراعين و تتاخر من طرف النهر الى ان ان ترى طرف النهر من الجنوب الاخر مع راس الخشبه على نقطه واحده فيحصل معك مثلثان متشابهان , و اربعه مقادير متناسبه , احدها:زيادة قامتك على الخشبه, و ثانيها: مابين راس الخشبه و قامتك , و ثالثها: طول الخشبه, و رابعا: ما بين قدمك وطرف النهر من الجانب الاخر فيكون نسبه الاول الى الثاني كنسبه الثالث الى الرابع فتستخرج عرض النهر ان انشئت و القسمه بان تقسم الثاني في الثالث على الاول و تنقص من الخارج ما بين قدميك و طرف النهر الذي يليك , وان شئت بالنسبه, فما خرج فهو الجواب وهذه الطريقه اسهل الطرق في معرفه مساحه الابعاد لانها لاتحتاج الى زياده كُلفه.
وهذا اخر المختصر وبالله التوفيق وعليه توكلت و اليه انيب. وفرغ من تعليقه , جامعه العبد الفقير الحقير بين يدي ربه الغني الكبير اسماعيل بن ابراهيم غازي بن على بن محمد النميري المارديني الحنفي في العشره الاواخر من ذي الحجه سنه 629 بالمدرسه الفخاريه المعموره بباطن القاهره المعزيه مبتهلا الى الله سبحانه وتعالى , ان يبلغه في الدارين امله, ويخلص لوجهه الكريم علمه وعمله(بمحمد) صلى الله عليه وسلم و اله الطيبين و الطاهرين و أصحابه البررة المتقين.

تم المختصر


----------



## ziad752002 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (12 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر


----------



## bander (30 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (14 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا ومشكورين على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## moha_webas (20 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر.............


----------



## العلم للإيمان (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً أخي، و استأذنك في وضع كتاب "أبجد العلوم" كاملاً
http://www.al-eman.com/IslamLib/viewtoc.asp?BID=266


----------



## خالد الخشن (6 ديسمبر 2007)

جــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله كــــــــل خــــــيــيــيــر


----------



## محمد بن يحيى (18 يناير 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية
على هذا الطرح الرائع
وعساك على القوة
.
.
ارجو تقبل مروري


----------



## عبدة شيخون (22 يناير 2008)

كرا اخى جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مبتدئه (21 مارس 2008)

يا ليت الموضوع مدعم بالصور لكان افضل 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سبع الليل (21 مارس 2008)

شكراً لك أخي يحي على الإفادة


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (21 مارس 2008)

عاشت اياديكم الكريمة على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## محمود عمر التير (9 مايو 2008)

الأخ : يحى ، لقد أحييت علوم سلفنا الصالح بتقديمك كل هذه المعلومات فى علم المساحة، والتى نظرا لغزارتها ومحتواها العلمى عجزت عن ملاحقتها وفهمها ، فاعذرنى على سرعة قرائتى لها وعدم تدبر معانيها، لأنها خارج تخصصى الدقيق، ولكننى ، كوننى عربيا، ازددت فخرا واعتزازا وتقديرا لعلمائننا القدامى الأفداد الذين ينذر وجود أمثالهم فى هذا الزمان، الا أن صفوة العلماء فى أمريكا وأوروبا يعترفون بفضل علمائنا العرب فى تاسيس واكتشاف معظم العلوم الحديثة. فلك يا أخى العزيز كل التقدير والشكر على هذا المجهود الطيب وعسى أن يجازيك الله تعالى عليه يوم القيامة فى ميزان حسناتك 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوكم : محمود التير


----------



## shrek (11 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك ...............


----------



## سعيد جاموس (4 يوليو 2008)

لكم جزيل الشكر على هذا الجهد الطيب !
الجميل في الموضوع هو التاكيد على ان علم الهندسة قائم على الادلة القطعية ويشفي العقل من امراض الفلسفة والتنظير الافتراضي !
ولقد وصلنا الى كم هائل من المعلومات الحقيقية التفصيلية في العلوم الطبيعية كافية لفطم عقول البشر عن الفلسفة وشفاء العقول من اوهامها !!
لذا كان الابداع العلمي لدى علماء الدين من سلف الامة شيئا بديهيا !!
طالع مجموع الفتاوي لابن تيمية !!!!
لكم اجمل التحيات والى الامام !


----------



## مروان محمد الجنابي (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## مروان محمد الجنابي (1 أكتوبر 2008)

اتمنى لك الموفقية


----------



## مروان محمد الجنابي (1 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوعك جدا مفيد


----------



## مروان محمد الجنابي (1 أكتوبر 2008)

وبارك الله فيك 
اخوكم المهندس مروان


----------



## بومكحلة (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك أخي على هذه المشاركة المفيدة و جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

